# Bee yard material



## Martlet (Apr 20, 2015)

Last year I covered my bee yard with weed blocker. I ended up pulling it because the bees got stuck in it. This year I'm thinking about mulch, but I'ma little concerned about chemicals AND it's going to take a considerable amount of mulch to block the weeds, which isn't going to be cheap.

What do you use?


----------



## Radams1265 (Mar 2, 2016)

Go to your local dump, or yard Waste site some places will turn brush into mulch or Woodchip and if you have a truck or access to a truck you can load truckfulls for free


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People use all kinds of stuff from old card board boxes from appliance stores to carpet they pick up that was set out for the trash haulers.
You could put the weed block back down then cover it with wood chips, need less that way. Since I have bee yards and all that would keep me busy I just let the grass grow and use my string trimmer to keep it down in front of the hives about once a month.

When I first started and was only at home I put down black plastic and wood chips. that plastic wouldn't drain how ever so I took a manure fork and punched 2 hours worth of hole in it. 

 Al


----------

